# Post ear-plucking care



## Mufar42 (Jan 1, 2017)

After plucking Renns ears I usually wait a day and see. She probably had a lot of hair in their and now they are irritated or were on the verge of infection. I usually will put in some zymox with hydrocortisone and then wipe it with a cotton ball. I'm no expert Must say thats just what I do.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

The groomer let me stay while she groomed, so I saw it. Lots of thick strands of long waxy hair. I'd taken out huge balls at Christmas, and the groomer got even deeper/more today (though luckily it was no longer in clumps).

I'm quite irritated at myself - i accidentally spilled all of my favourite ear cleaner a few days ago (which I have to buy online), so only have a bottle of smelly ineffective stuff. Gah.


----------



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

I would second the suggestion of zymox. It works great. Don't beat yourself up. The first time I plucked Misha's, he cried bloody murder. And he had loads of hair. Plucking a few strands at a time would never have gotten me anywhere and it had to go. After that first time he went through a period where he avoided me touching his ears because he didn't want them plucked. But after a while of me occasionally sneaking little bits out, he didn't seem to mind much anymore. Now I check once a week but it's never bad and he doesn't react when I pull it out. But I always use a drop of zymox down the ear canal afterwards and then massage it around the ear.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

Yes, using something to soothe- ie with hydrocortisone- is the way to go after an ear plucking. I wouldn't necessarily clean with a regular cleaner. Burow's solution is what we have at my clinic- if you don't have either on hand you could call your vet to check if they will give you some. I'm not sure how easy it is to find elsewhere in Canada.
At the clinic if I don't have any Burow's available to me I will just use a single application of Surolan, as that has anti-inflammatory properties as well (most ear meds do- so if you have any on hand check the label). I have found that when it is necessary to do a thorough plucking, dealing with the resulting inflammation is important to prevent a secondary ear infection.
For Raffi, I have found that a weekly or so application of ear powder (and taking a few hairs every few days while brushing) keeps his ears smelling better than using a cleaner.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

Well, one ear is a bit warm, the other is hot this morning. Vet's office says they can't sell me ear stuff without an appointment, and I can have an appointment... on tuesday. I'm heading out to petsmart on the other end of town as they have a different brand of ear cleaner than the local shops that shouldn't sting like the one I have in the house probably will.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

At 15, Tonka has his own medicine cabinet. lol
But his vet is way cool. Topagen, Gabapentin, Metacam, Surolan...
All it takes is a phone call.
(Good vets, but they seem to be pill-pushers anyway.)

I've not hesitated to use OTC human remedies for emergencies.

Best of luck.


----------



## Starvt (Nov 5, 2019)

I agree with Country boy. If your vet can't help you out, I would use a few drops of Polysporin ear from the drugstore. It's not cleaning that is needed here but something to soothe the inflammation. And if it has progressed to an infection at least she will be more comfortable until the appointment can be made.


----------



## Vita (Sep 23, 2017)

For Want of Poodle said:


> Well, one ear is a bit warm, the other is hot this morning. Vet's office says... I can have an appointment... on tuesday...


This suggestion isn't medicine related at all, it's more like a temporary fix to cool down the skin or hot area. I've done this with certain types of toothaches on my gum, or for hot headaches. 

So, you get a ziplock bag and fill it a little with ice water, and in cases with an ear, make sure the outside of the bag is 100% dry. (I'd recommend a cold water pack but I don't know if they sell them that small.) Then put the puppy/dog on my lap and hold it gently against her skin for 15 minutes, give or take a few. Repeat in an hour or when it feels hot again. Make sure to not get any water in her ear. 

This might reduce the inflammation and pain, at least for awhile until you can get an OTC med or prescription.


----------



## For Want of Poodle (Feb 25, 2019)

I bought Vet's Best "Ear Relief Wash", "to bring fast relief to itchy, irritated, and smelly ears" before Countryboy and Starvt commented. It's aloe and tea tree and clove oil based - so seems to have ingredients to sooth and some antibacterial ingredients as well. Applied it to Annie at lunch, and her ears seem less hot this evening. Will probably apply again tonight.
Good to know about the polysporin anitbiotic ear stuff - I didn't realize there was anything over the counter for humans. I'll definitely try it if her ears get worse.


----------

